# Bridge Design Book for SE-1



## Genuine_Opinion (Jul 21, 2010)

I would like to know how much useful this book is for the preparation of SE-1 exam:

Title: Bridge Design for Civil and Structural PE Exam (Third Edition)

ISBN: 159126175

Thanks for your inputs in advance.


----------



## MOOK (Jul 21, 2010)

Genuine_Opinion said:


> I would like to know how much useful this book is for the preparation of SE-1 exam:
> Title: Bridge Design for Civil and Structural PE Exam (Third Edition)
> 
> ISBN: 159126175
> ...


When I took SE-I exam, I used 2nd ed. It really did not help me. It might be more helpful for SE-II birdge part.

I do not know if the 3rd ed the same as the second or not?

Good luck


----------

